# Help, did I buy the wrong book?



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

A while back we were talking about brineing on a different thread and I mentioned seeing Edna Lewis on Sara Moltons' show ( I was really impressed with her)....Well I attempted to find her work at the book store. I thought they said she published 2 books? Anyway I ordered 'The taste of country cooking' and bought it.

The intro. includes her family history and life growing up on the farm and how it influenced their cooking. BUT I can't find any reference to her restaurant.? Plus no reference to dump cooking....

Did I buy the wrong author or the wrong book?

Also her fried chicken recipe had no reference to brining, which I'd swear she did on Sara's show....I thought that was a big part of her technique?????

Help, should I have bought her other book? Does anyone have it?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Wendy if you don't get an answer post your question on the Food Tv forum or email them and ask. They should know....


----------

